

An Overview of AngularJS for Managers - StylifyYourBlog
http://andrewaustin.com/an-overview-of-angularjs-for-managers/

======
voidr
What about performance? What about the fact that the Angular 1.x code you
write today will have to be rewritten when Angular 2 comes out?

~~~
dragonwriter
Angular 2 coming out isn't going to make Angular 1 disappear. It might not
even end first party support for some time, though the fact that Angular is
open source means that there are options for maintenance even when first party
support does end.

You might choose to switch to Angular 2 later just as you might switch to
anything else based on a future cost-benefit analysis, but you don't have to.

~~~
voidr
From: [http://eisenbergeffect.bluespire.com/all-about-
angular-2-0/](http://eisenbergeffect.bluespire.com/all-about-angular-2-0/)

> So, it would seem that Google is heavily invested in the current version and
> will need to support it for a while. In a Q&A session at ngEurope Brad Green
> said that you can expect at least 1.5 - 2 years of support for Angular 1.3
> after the RTM of Angular 2.0 becomes available

If I am working on a long term project choosing a technology that will be
supported for 1.5-2 years, would make me feel uneasy.

But let's just pretend that the 1.x codebase will be so stable that it won't
need support. What about the third party libraries that my project will depend
on? Should I expect all of those to be maintained after Angular 2 is released?

For real projects these are deal breakers. Recommending Angular for any
serious project that is expected to be used for years is irresponsible.

